# 7 layer salad



## mommy00 (Apr 15, 2006)

Could someone please explain to me how to make a 7 layer salad?. I love them but do not know how to make them would like to make one for easter dinner tomorrow. feel free to email me with the receipe.


----------



## Constance (Apr 15, 2006)

Mommy, 7-layer salad is one of my specialties. 

7 LAYER SALAD

Ingredients:
1 large head lettuce
1/4 cup finely chopped onion
1 10oz package frozen peas, blanched
1 cup broccoli florets
1 cup cauliflower florets
1 cup crumbled blue cheese (or feta)
1 cup ham or turkey, chopped (opt)
approx 2 cups Miracle Whip (or mayo if you prefer)
1 cup shredded cheddar cheese
1 lb. bacon, cooked, drained and crumbled (or purchased real bacon bits)
1 pint cherry tomatoes

Directions:
Make the day before. Layer first 7 ingredients in a 6-8" deep baking or tupperwear pan. Spread Miracle Whip generously over the top, being sure to cover completely all the way to the edges to "seal in" the ingredients. Sprinkle with cheddar cheese and bacon bits, cover closly with seran wrap, and refrigerate overnight. Garnish with tomatoes before serving. You might want to wait for the bacon bits until then too, to keep them crisper.

I double this batch for a big crowd. You can add or subtract ingredients as you wish. Suggestions: strung and chopped celery, water chestnuts, bean sprouts, olives, sliced hard-boiled eggs...your imagination is the limit.

Happy Easter!


----------



## JMediger (Apr 15, 2006)

Yum Constance - I never thought of adding blue cheese, great idea! My mom's recipe (and subsequently mine) is generally the same except no broccoli or cauliflower and we do use hard boiled eggs. Also, we make a thinner dressing of mayo, vinegar, sugar, and salt (similar to the dressing for creamy cucumber salad).

Like Constance said, though, after the lettuce, the next 6 layers are completely up to you! 

Happy Easter!

(edited for bad spelling - ack!)


----------



## Constance (Apr 16, 2006)

JM, here's a 7-layer salad with hard-boiled eggs...lovely, isn't it? By the way, another idea...if you don't have bleu cheese, try mixing a packet of Good Seasons Italian dressing mix into your mayo. It's a nice change.


----------



## RMS (Apr 16, 2006)

Thanks for the Good Season's tip.  I love that stuff!  Never thought of adding it to mayo though. I also use it mixed with flour on fried chicken.  It's sooo good.


----------



## JMediger (Apr 16, 2006)

Oh my Constance ... My eggs are lucky if I actually slice them - most of the time I just chop and toss!
Thanks for the tip on the Good Seasonings, I'll try to remember next time I make the salad.


----------



## Pammy (Apr 24, 2006)

I love the 7 layer salad and the Good Seasonings makes it sound even better.
Next time I make it I will have to try that.


----------



## SizzlininIN (Apr 24, 2006)

Constance said:
			
		

> JM, here's a 7-layer salad with hard-boiled eggs...lovely, isn't it? By the way, another idea...if you don't have bleu cheese, try mixing a packet of Good Seasons Italian dressing mix into your mayo. It's a nice change.


 
I love the way this looks in the clear dish......I'll def. be creating one for Memorial Day Weekend and plan to try and recreate this one.  Thanks Const!


----------

